# Just picked up this 1969 Schwinn Stingray 5 Speed Fenderless



## RailRider (Jan 10, 2014)

After detailing my Orange Krate to get it back to par I decided i needed another Schwinn in the collection. Actually was looking for a Lemon peeler but hard to beat the 5 speed Stingrays good looks!


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jan 15, 2014)

*Nice*

Great looking bike


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 15, 2014)

*Sweet*

Can't go wrong with a sky blue stingray.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 15, 2014)

*damn*

thats a nice looking bike! Schwinn has the best paint.


----------



## invesions (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice collection in the background as well : )


----------



## joele19681 (Jan 21, 2014)

awesome nice shots


----------



## twozs (Feb 17, 2014)

im new to this ... should the guard on a 69 plain stingray 5 speed say five speed or stik/shift with the five speed over the schwinn insignia on the seat post tube ?


----------



## RailRider (Mar 8, 2014)

twozs said:


> im new to this ... should the guard on a 69 plain stingray 5 speed say five speed or stik/shift with the five speed over the schwinn insignia on the seat post tube ?




It should be like what is shown above. I think the the 3 speeds said "Stick Shift"


----------

